

Ask HN: Startup School Meetup, SF, Sunday 25th 6pm - daleharvey

any others looking to make the most of the startup school weekend?<p>a few people have talked about an informal meetup over beer, I guessed at a time/city that would be best,<p>noisebridge could be a possible venue, but would prefer a member confirm that it would be cool, or a local to suggest somewhere.
======
kirubakaran
Can you use our tool <http://EventGel.com/> to coordinate this and tell us
what you think? This is our new startup. Since we are aiming to be useful to
exactly the thing that you are planning, it will be great if you can tell us
how practical our tool is and how we can make it work better for you. [our
earlier HN post : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=883731>]

~~~
daleharvey
Sure cheers,

<http://eventgel.com/ev/startup-school-techmeetup/>

got a few feedback notes for you but Ill compile them all in one email

~~~
nico
Where in SF?

~~~
daleharvey
thats what I havent decided, I dont know SF in the slightest, I just think it
should be easy to get there by public transport, and quiet enough to talk

------
eventhough
I went to Cal. I recommend Jupiter which is a local brewery pizza restaurant
in Berkeley that serves great hefs. It was one of my fave places to go.

[http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=jupiter%27s&ns=1...](http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=jupiter%27s&ns=1&find_loc=San+Francisco%2C+CA#find_loc=berkeley%2C%20ca)

------
nico
I'm coming from Chile and I'll be staying in the Bay Area (not sure where yet)
until the 30th. I'd be happy to meet anybody who's up for coffee or beer
(probably SF would be the best place to meet).

I look forward to seeing you all at startup school. Cheers!

------
blasdel
I'm making a vacation out of it: Wednesday through Monday, staying with
friends in Berkley and Oakland. Planning on renting a bike, riding up into
Marin, and tooling around on the old fire roads.

There's already a pre-event party on Friday night.

~~~
zacman85
If you are into mountain biking, there's a fun trail up in Fairfax (five
minutes north of Golden Gate Bridge) called Tamarancho (approx. 11 miles). I'd
be down for heading up there with a few people on Sunday if people are
interested. There's a place to rent mountain bikes right at the base of the
trail.

~~~
blasdel
Isn't that a private trail?

~~~
zacman85
It is owned by the Boy Scouts. You pay 5 dollars at the bike shop to get a day
pass that you put on your bike.

------
carpdiem
So, what are people thinking about this? I'd love to do it, though a little
earlier in the day would be better for me. Maybe 2pm, and then it can stretch
as long as people want to hang out for?

------
rms
I'm getting to SJC at 1PM on Friday and leaving at 6AM Sunday morning, but
I'll see you guys Friday night and Saturday.

Let me know if you want to get a late lunch Friday afternoon.

------
jeffy
I'm in, though I'll be staying in palo alto.

------
BenSchaechter
I'm flying out Sunday, but if anyone wants to meet up Friday night I'd be
down. I'm staying in Sunnyvale, but plan on being in San Francisco for most of
the day Friday.

